# Zap!! I got shocked!



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

In the years I've been in the hobby I never had this happen to me till today! I got zapped while mixing water. I couldn't believe how strong the stray was, I was ok but the feeling was unpleasant. Instead of putting my hand each time as a judge I decided to take a more safer approach using a multimeter.

To my findings, the heater that I was using for water mining with salt was faulty, the brand Marineland stealth. Upset by this I decided to look into warranty on the item and found this:
http://www.canadianrecalls.com/2011/05/marineland-stealth-and-stealth-pro.html
Looks like theres a recall on them and I own two!

So after I pulled the heater I did more investigating and found two more culprits: Aqua Heat titanium heater and vertex zeovit reactor pump.

Mind you those two had very little current, they had enough to register on the meter.

I'm in the process of talking to Jlaquatics about replacement under warranty.

Good news all my equipment is in the basement where no real threat to livestock. That said tomorrow I will do more investigating upstairs for currents.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank goodness you were okay! The recall on these is a actually for another problem, but they will replace it anyhow. You're lucky, mine did exactly what yours did but it was just before the recall was announced and I had already thrown mine out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I noticed that a lot of people were using these heaters. How come? Were they really better than other brands/types?


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Syed said:


> I noticed that a lot of people were using these heaters. How come? Were they really better than other brands/types?


Not really they the only ones using plastic vs glass they were supposibly "shatterproof"

I've had my share, I have to say Ebo's we're probably my favorite however they didnt do so well when hit, or hot and cold mix water.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I liked them cuz they were black and didn't stand out too much...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

msobon said:


> Not really they the only ones using plastic vs glass they were supposibly "shatterproof"
> 
> I've had my share, I have to say Ebo's we're probably my favorite however they didnt do so well when hit, or hot and cold mix water.


They were shatter proof.. They would just explode!


----------

